# first time in mud after surgery



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

worst part is my brute broke as soon as went to crank it, first vid is all my brute does now, so gotta firgure out the starter issue which is what i assume it is.... so yes i was on the honda foreman some lol.....

2010 atv vids :: P3140577.flv video by Rebel4142 - Photobucket

2010 atv vids :: P3130568.flv video by Rebel4142 - Photobucket

2010 atv vids :: P3130576.flv video by Rebel4142 - Photobucket

2010 atv vids :: P3130574.flv video by Rebel4142 - Photobucket

2010 atv vids :: P3130575.flv video by Rebel4142 - Photobucket and yes those are ants chillen on top of the water... lol

2010 atv vids :: P3130572.flv video by Rebel4142 - Photobucket

2010 atv vids :: P3130573.flv video by Rebel4142 - Photobucket

2010 atv vids :: P3130571.flv video by Rebel4142 - Photobucket

2010 atv vids :: P3130570.flv video by Rebel4142 - Photobucket

2010 atv vids :: P3130569.flv video by Rebel4142 - Photobucket

and maybe next time i will have the brute back, im so not use to a sra and 27's lol


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

glad to hear you are back at it. sucks that the brute was messing up.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

sounds like the big starter gear is broke. thats how mine sounded 3 times but i had the dynatek. i dont know about the 08s


----------



## Jaybird750 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thats a sweet Brute in the 4th vid. Everything ran fine today but we got to get them ready Mr. Larry wants us all to go to RYC!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

it will be ready hopefully and i will be at RYC april 9,10,11....are yall actually gonna go this time though, if so we can really test the 09 out, thats where the real deal is


----------



## Jaybird750 (Jan 21, 2009)

Pretty sure I just need to get my other projects taken care of


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

that was fun! wish ur brute was goin though. ya ryc is where its at! u actually gonna camp this time brandon? u should to jason. itll be a blast!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

idk about camping since i dont have a camper, and will not sleep in a tent lol.


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

should go ahead and buy a toyhauler :bigeyes: I happen to know where one is for sale....
let me know if you are going to RYC, we will be there.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice Vids, Glad yer back at it!


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

man, that area sure was under water since the last time I was out there.. Great vids B!!


----------

